# Color Fantasies 2 Presets - Color Alchemy for LR



## gavinseim (Jan 29, 2013)

These have been in the works for over a year over here at Seim Effects. Color fantasies is like nothing else for LR and it takes the nuances of color and does awesome things with them.

This is a collections of over 100 well planned presets designed for workflow and flexibility. There's a video, a full virtual demo and lots of samples on the product page... http://seimeffects.com/color. I hope you'll take a peek. *As always you LR Forum members get a discount with promo code LRFORUM*



​


----------

